

Working paper suggests online education can lower tuition costs - luu
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2015/01/27/working-paper-suggests-online-education-can-lower-tuition-costs

======
mc32
This is great news. If only a similar thing would happen in healthcare. Not
that you'd want people doing their own healthcare but at least having the
costs of treatment being advertised and transparent so people could shop for
affordable treatment. Somewhere I heard that within a state costs for a given
procedure can vary between 2x and up to 4x from lowest to highest and found
that price wad independent of outcome. Ie the cheaper facility was just as
effective as the more expensive one.

